#ubuntu-charlas 2011-04-20
<alma> Buenas noches
<juan_> holaaa
<juan_> alguien me puede ayudar con un tema de que lspci no despliegaun dispositivo?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-04-22
<xjuarez> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-04-16
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<chilicuil> oi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, saludos
<chilicuil> =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, dame un segundo... tengo algo por hacer aqui en el trabajo
<SergioMeneses> no demoro
<chilicuil> sin problemas Sergio.Meneses
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, volvi
<SergioMeneses> ahora si
<SergioMeneses> contame
<chilicuil> nada, queria saber si hubo junta el domingo, anduve sin conectividad
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si
<SergioMeneses> hay editamos algo la wiki de ubuntu-classroom es
<SergioMeneses> vamos a darle el mismo movimiento que el classroom en ingles
<chilicuil> ohhh genial
<chilicuil> muy bien, entonces nada, me pondre a seguir las aulas =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si
<SergioMeneses> los compañeros de ubuntu-pe quieren hacer un evento alli
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya lo agendaron
<SergioMeneses> a ver si les podemos colaborar en algo
<SergioMeneses> ellos quieren usar el Lernid
<chilicuil> ohh muy bien, claro que si, bueno, estare revisando la wiki, la lista y el canal de irc por si tambien puedo hechar una mano
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, exacto
<SergioMeneses> si no estoy mal ellos van a dar un llamado a charlas
<SergioMeneses> estaremos pendientes para entonces
<chilicuil> perfecto, gracias por la actualizacion SergioMeneses =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, no hay problema
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-04-20
<jasoN__> hola
<jasoN__> alguien online ?
